# Has anyone shown in UKC conformation?



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

How is it different from AKC (I'm not looking to debate or bash one or the other, just want an idea of the differences). From what I've read, which is not a ton, UKC is a little more likely to 'look outsider the box', and I know it's all owner handled and they have an 'altered conformation' class. Any more info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I haven't, but I've trained with a woman who shows her catahoulas in UKC (I don't believe they are recognized in AKC yet as a breed). 

She really enjoys it. She's said that it's very casual, lots of people wear jeans and things. The dogs are not necessarily groomed and trained to the nines the way they can be in AKC so it's easier for owners and especially newbies to be competitive. Her dogs are very polished and wonderfully trained for the conformation ring and she said that she stands out because of that, which makes me think it's not the norm. 

I think it would be a great venue for you to try out and see if you like it.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

It's very newbie friendly. I've really never handled before and it shows when I handle a dog for someone (normally to help make a class and I get the dog they don't want to win). I've had judges come up to me, show me what I'm doing wrong (like not keeping the head high enough) and then have me do what ever again, correctly. It's really a nice environment for learning.


----------

